# Big Rock, ME - 1/29/15



## LoafSkier19 (Jan 30, 2015)

Date skied: 1/29/15

Conditions: Packed powder, powder

Yesterday I found some time to make the trip to "The County" to ski Big Rock on Mars Hill in Maine. They reported a foot of new snow from Tuesday's storm and were 100% open. Got there for first chair at 3:00. Conditions were absolutely spectacular and there were only a handful of people skiing. For those that have never skied here, the mountain is just under 1000 vertical ft. The terrain from the top is mostly intermediate and advanced terrain with some steeper narrower trail off the skiers left ridge. I would compare the terrain to Mt Abram. It is truly a hidden gem for skiing in Maine. What is really cool about skiing here is the fact that the trails face west which makes for great skiing during some awesome sunsets.

Here are some photos:


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Jan 30, 2015)

More photos:


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Jan 30, 2015)

And more:


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Jan 30, 2015)

The sunset:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2015)

sweet!

Next time I'm in Bangor on business, I'll throw my skis in the car.  I've heard good things about the place.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice pics!


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2015)

What he said ^


----------



## reefer (Jan 30, 2015)

Very nice. Learn something new every day. Was anyone else actually skiing?


----------



## legalskier (Jan 30, 2015)

Gorgeous. Thanks.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow man, nice photos! What did you take them with?


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Jan 30, 2015)

Lookout for those crowds there!  Great photos!!!


----------



## bigbog (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice TR LoafSkier19!  Some nice pics....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks great !!


----------



## Abominable (Jan 30, 2015)

That is way up there!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> sweet!
> 
> Next time I'm in Bangor on business, I'll throw my skis in the car.  I've heard good things about the place.



2+ hrs from Bangor ....

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2015)

So, is everything up there.  :lol:  


When I'm making the rounds in Northern Maine, I base out of Bangor.  Not my favorite area of New England to travel to for work.  When you've got a morning appointment in Houlton and an afternoon appointment in Machias, it SUCKS!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> When I'm making the rounds in Northern Maine, I base out of Bangor.  Not my favorite area of New England to travel to for work.  When you've got a morning appointment in Houlton and an afternoon appointment in Machias, it SUCKS!



Ouch. I though you were done with the sales stuff though?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2015)

No.  Medical Capital Equipment sales.  That was the point of going back to school.  To get some medical credentialing so I could transition from the hospitality industry to medical, but maintain working in sales.


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Jan 30, 2015)

It was exactly 2 hours for me from the Orono area. If you are in the Bangor area and conditions are good I'd definitely recommend it. 

The skiing pictures were taken with a GoPro. The sunset pictures were just from an IPhone 5


----------

